# Change of mind...



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

I was looking at getting a squonker with high juice capacity and long battery life for driving. I often drive to Jhb (100km trip) and my Zeus tanks don't last the whole trip. I tend to chain vape/smoke when I drive. Then last night I discovered a Pico 75W and a Pandora's Box 40W mod in a drawer. So, now I'm wondering if it wouldn't be a better bet to get a 30Q battery which lasts longer than my 25R's and getting a low wattage MTL tank to add to one of the two. 
Problem is, I have been out of the game for so long and vaped MTL so long ago that I have no idea which tanks to look at. I know I don't want a clone, and that I'd be more inclined towards the R500 mark than the R1k mark when buying. 
This mod/tank setup will be strictly for driving. Daily trips to work and back maybe and for long road trips. 
The tank should be easy to fill at a one-stop should the capacity prove to ne too little with a messy business. 

I prefer a really tight draw for MTL, so like a 1mm airflow hole. Something similar to the RM2 or original Cyclone attys. 

Hoping someone can give some advice and input here with regards to what tanks to look at and where to buy.

Looking forward to your responses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (2/3/21)

Get yourself a Hellvape Vertex. I absolutely love mine being new to MTL vaping. Not badly priced and decent quality.
You can check out the review @KZOR did on it on youtube.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

Morning... there are a bunch of winners on the market (old and new)

Exvape Expromizer V4 (my favorite)
THC Tauren MTL (my other favorite)
BP Mods Pioneer (takes a while to get it right, so maybe not the best choice for on the road)
Augvape Intake MTL (have not had personal experience, but apparently a good MTL RTA)

The oldies that still stand out are any of the Vandy Vape BSKR range, Vapefly Galaxies and even the OBS Engine MTL (the latter just lacks on juice capacity, but the draw is tight).

The list does not stop there and I am sure there is going to be a couple more mentioned that I did not put on here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

side note... Bearded Viking Customs has the extended tank for the Expro V4, so you get more capacity and its acrylic, you dont have to worry about breaking it too easily, great for out and about setup.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/3/21)

I have an Expromizer V4 with a bubble tank which I may be willing to part with if you twist my arm hard enough.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> I have an Expromizer V4 with a bubble tank which I may be willing to part with if you twist my arm hard enough.



Ooooooo  ... You have my attention if @Viper_SA doesn't snap it up

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

For a couple of bucks more, I would go here. Light enough, plenty of amp hours from dual 25 R's, pod holds 8ml juice and a 510 adapter for your tanks. No worries about juice or energy requirements. 2 amp charging if needed. You get a lot for your money.

Just a thought.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> I have an Expromizer V4 with a bubble tank which I may be willing to part with if you twist my arm hard enough.



Let me hit YouTube tonight and see, but what I've seen on the V5 schematics it looks mighty complicated...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Stranger said:


> For a couple of bucks more, I would go here. Light enough, plenty of amp hours from dual 25 R's, pod holds 8ml juice and a 510 adapter for your tanks. No worries about juice or energy requirements. 2 amp charging if needed. You get a lot for your money.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html



Thanks for the suggestion, but that would still leave me with two perfectly fine unused mods, so just getting a tank seems to make more sense to me right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Stranger said:


> For a couple of bucks more, I would go here. Light enough, plenty of amp hours from dual 25 R's, pod holds 8ml juice and a 510 adapter for your tanks. No worries about juice or energy requirements. 2 amp charging if needed. You get a lot for your money.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html


Dodgy back panel, at least the one on mine is but still a good choice if a panel with loads of play doesn't bother you!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Let me hit YouTube tonight and see, but what I've seen on the V5 schematics it looks mighty complicated...


All the Expro's are over engineered but the V4 isn't too difficult to get your head around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

I hear you. It came to mind that the Pico 75 only has a 22 mm 510 deck (I may be wrong about this), both my Pico's are 22's. My dual can take bigger. So I thought you may be restricted with tank choice. Like I said just a thought.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Let me hit YouTube tonight and see, but what I've seen on the V5 schematics it looks mighty complicated...



The V4 is the one that a bunch of us are using currently (not the V5), it is super easy to build and wick, the draw can be pretty tight depending on your airflow setting and the flavor once you get it spot on is darn awesome too. It handles both 50/50 and 70/30 juice just fine too (I only vape 70/30, High PG does not agree with me too well)

Here is a whole thread dedicated to the V4 and its workings (and our struggle to get it perfect, with results!). https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta.t68633/

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Stranger said:


> I hear you. It came to mind that the Pico 75 only has a 22 mm 510 deck (I may be wrong about this), both my Pico's are 22's. My dual can take bigger. So I thought you may be restricted with tank choice. Like I said just a thought.


Do u know what i got it wrong, would still investigate further but there are a few of these about from different manufactures and the one i have with the dodgy back panel is actually the Artery version so this might be ok, sorry about that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

No problem Tim, I just looked at it from a practical point of view. The main thing being that the Pico could only fit a 22 mm which would not satisfy the juice requirement. Hell I agree with Viper, use what you have, Pico's are great but mine are relegated to the drawer due to the 22mm tank restriction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Stranger said:


> No problem Tim, I just looked at it from a practical point of view. The main thing being that the Pico could only fit a 22 mm which would not satisfy the juice requirement. Hell I agree with Viper, use what you have, Pico's are great but mine are relegated to the drawer due to the 22mm tank restriction.


Yeah when the Pico first surfaced it was a time when the trend was for tanks to be narrow but tall!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Yeah, maybe I should add that I'll need a 22mm tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Just tagging some of the peeps I know love their MTL vapes: @Silver, @Andre, @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, maybe I should add that I'll need a 22mm tank.


The problem you have chain vaping when driving and not needing to refill is catch 22! DL larger capacity but ploughs through juice. MTL more economical on juice but low capacity!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

22 mm tank
large juice capacity
Takes coils suited for MTL, anything below 0.5 will run the single 30Q down too quick
or has decent build deck for DIY coil
does not look stupid on a Pico 75

You are you, I am me, I understand that. I would go for my first suggestion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just tagging some of the peeps I know love their MTL vapes: @Silver, @Andre, @Rob Fisher


Don't mention MTL and @Rob Fisher in the same sentence he will set Baby Choo on to you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just tagging some of the peeps I know love their MTL vapes: @Silver, @Andre, @Rob Fisher



Wrong tag for me @Viper_SA! I can't do MTL anymore... I do try from time to time but it makes me cough!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Don't mention MTL and @Rob Fisher in the same sentence he will set Baby Choo on to you!



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

waiting for @Grand Guru to jump in here too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (2/3/21)

no man, just carry on with your squonk idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Don't mention MTL and @Rob Fisher in the same sentence he will set Baby Choo on to you!


If you don't get OCD then the Expro with bubble glass is a good option, the juice will last and does the slightest of overhang on the Pico really matter if it's just for driving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wrong tag for me @Viper_SA! I can't do MTL anymore... I do try from time to time but it makes me cough!



Damn, I've been gone too long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> waiting for @Grand Guru to jump in here too...


Yeah he knows his MTL big time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

vicTor said:


> no man, just carry on with your squonk idea



maybe a BF RDTA on top of a squonker, that way you dont have to squonk all the time and can see your levels in your tank and dont have to worry about dripping and over squonking.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Problem is the battery cap on the Pico. Larger than 22mm will surely catch onto that on not screw down. Really keen on using the Pandora's Box though as it just looks so much better than the Pico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> waiting for @Grand Guru to jump in here too...


You said it all! The Tauren, the Intake, the Pioneer are all excellent options and can put them in whatever order, you won’t go wrong. I can only add the Vertex which is giving me a great vape experience!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

Opens your options up big time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah he knows his MTL big time!


And @Mr


Grand Guru said:


> You said it all! The Tauren, the Intake, the Pioneer are all excellent options and can put them in whatever order, you won’t go wrong. I can only add the Vertex which is giving me a great vape experience!


I am so glad you said that because i have the Vertex en route!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> maybe a BF RDTA on top of a squonker, that way you dont have to squonk all the time and can see your levels in your tank and dont have to worry about dripping and over squonking.



If you still want a tank that can do all the options for you, try the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA as well.

22.2mm
MTL
RDTA
BF/Solid pin

That way you can either use it on a standard mod or a squonker, and should fit on the Pico with a bit of luck (maybe someone that has both can confirm that for us?)

https://www.shipwreckvapes.co.za/products/vapefly-galaxies-mtl-rdta-black?variant=31876595482717

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If you still want a tank that can do all the options for you, try the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA as well.
> 
> 22.2mm
> MTL
> ...


The Galaxies is an excellent option but for someone driving I would rather use it in squonking mode for a mess free experience

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/3/21)

Just my 2cents expromizer v4 for the win.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

You can always add a heat sink to the Pico and use any tank you like on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You can always add a heat sink to the Pico and use any tank you like on it.
> 
> View attachment 223914


Where there's a will there's a way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

I did this years ago when the Pico came out. Still have them.

I don't care what my vape kit looks like. If people are offended by it don't look at it. Don't get me wrong if something works well and looks nice then that is a bonus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

You could do both the Pico and BF option and get the Pico Squeeze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> You could do both the Pico and BF option and get the Pico Squeeze!



No need for the squeeze.

There is no better squonker than the Delta Revenant. Butt ugly ( ) but great features.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No need for the squeeze.
> 
> There is no better squonker than the Delta Revenant. Butt ugly ( ) but great features.


Great dimensions too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No need for the squeeze.
> 
> There is no better squonker than the Delta Revenant. Butt ugly ( ) but great features.


He is after something just for driving! That will last without filling or battery charge a 100km chain vaping drive! Hence so far we have come up with MTL for battery life and the other thought is juice capacity!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Great dimensions too



A beautiful shiny brick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A beautiful shiny brick.


That's the colour of mine, love it! Bling Bling! seriously too good just as a throw in the car driving companion, too expensive for that as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

Buy the Dotaio!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

As a dedicated MTL vaper, I can't speak highly enough of the Pico 22. It's just so reliable and it's pretty robust. I use one daily for 95% of my vaping......I have about 8 or 9 picos with a couple more on the way. With that I use the the Kayfun Prime which is just my favourite atty and with the extension on it it take about 4 to 5 mls of juice. This would last me a day without having to replace a battery or refill.

The Pico 22's don't really seem to be available locally anymore but I might be wrong. I'm looking for some of the Resin models.

The setup I'd recommend for your MTL adventure is the Intake MTL with either the Pico 25 (Still Available) or the Augvape Foxy One(recent). The Foxy One has to be the smallest 21700 Mod I've seen to date and it's great, this will give you good battery life on an MTL vape and the Intake has good flavour and is a no nonsense tank with top airflow (all ways good for in the car). The Pico 25 is an 18650 mod but is really comfortable to use and will take the Intake too.

The Expro V4 is a really nice tank and easy to use but the 2ml capacity is a bit of a negative. The Vertex is also really good and I think it gets to 3.5ml with the extension. Other tanks worth considering are the Ether, Hellvape MD and the Berserker Series.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> As a dedicated MTL vaper, I can't speak highly enough of the Pico 22. It's just so reliable and it's pretty robust. I use one daily for 95% of my vaping......I have about 8 or 9 picos with a couple more on the way. With that I use the the Kayfun Prime which is just my favourite atty and with the extension on it it take about 4 to 5 mls of juice. This would last me a day without having to replace a battery or refill.
> 
> The Pico 22's don't really seem to be available locally anymore but I might be wrong. I'm looking for some of the Resin models.
> 
> ...


Is the Pico X available locally?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

It depends on the MTL draw you prefer, most of these mentioned are good all-rounders but for example if you prefer a tighter draw i wouldn't be looking at the MD or Intake, likewise both the Berserker and Expromizer in my opinion are at their best with a medium tight to tighter draw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Is the Pico X available locally?


I don't think so anymore and that's a good thing because I had two that both failed on me. Felt good in hand but the boards bombed on me. They self-discharge over night after a months use and the battery then need to be recovered. Also had the Pico S (21700) but that was really heavy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> I don't think so anymore and that's a good thing because I had two that both failed on me. Felt good in hand but the boards bombed on me. They self-discharge over night after a months use and the battery then need to be recovered. Also had the Pico S (21700) but that was really heavy.


Must of been part of a bad batch of PCB's, i have only heard positive feedback until now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> It depends on the MTL draw you prefer, most of these mentioned are good all-rounders but for example if you prefer a tighter draw i wouldn't be looking at the MD or Intake, likewise both the Berserker and Expromizer in my opinion are at their best with a medium tight to tighter draw!


The Ether is also a candidate for a very tight drawer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

I am finding the Aries V2 very good but not so much with sweet flavours but with Tobaccos it rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> The Ether is also a candidate for a very tight drawer


Not used that mate! But heard nothing but good things!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Must of been part of a bad batch of PCB's, i have only heard positive feedback until now!


It was a pity, I was disappointed because I enjoyed using it for a short period of time but they vanished from the market place so quickly too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> It was a pity, I was disappointed because I enjoyed using it for a short period of time but they vanished from the market place so quickly too.


New products from the Jwei trio are becoming rarer and they don't seem to carry on making new products after a short window yet at one time they were prolific and no issues getting older models!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I am finding the Aries V2 very good but not so much with sweet flavours but with Tobaccos it rocks!


Tobacco is the only way to MTL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Tobacco is the only way MTL


NETS as a treat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Tobacco is the only way MTL


I do like good tobaccos but also love a nice dessert!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just tagging some of the peeps I know love their MTL vapes: @Silver, @Andre, @Rob Fisher



hi @Viper_SA

I too like a tight MTL

My MTL trusted tanks for some time now have been the Expromiser V4 and the Rose MTL
They both very good, no hassle, no leaks, super flavour and tight draw, can even go tighter than the ol RM2

Expro V4 has limited tank capacity

for chain vaping in the car you going to probably have to fill up two tanks and have them on two mods or switch them out at some point

also am using the Kayfun V5 which I enjoy a lot, but it’s not as tight - loose MTL - but it’s ok because I put in a superfine MTL Clapton wire coil with higher wattage (matches the tad more airflow) and its got superb flavour

edit - am vaping tobaccoes in all three of those

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> New products from the Jwei trio are becoming rarer and they don't seem to carry on making new products after a short window yet at one time they were prolific and no issues getting older models!


Pico 2 is coming....Not in hurry for it though, looks a bit strange and space for a 27mm atty with an 18650 battery makes little sense these days. Should have been 21700 compatible

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I do like good tobaccos but also love a nice dessert!



@GSM500 is like the tobacco king here in SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/21)

vicTor said:


> @GSM500 is like the tobacco king here in SA


Just a tobacco lover but thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

So, I just checked and realized that the Recurve fits perfectly on my DNA 40 Pandora's Box. That means I have more options that I originally thought. I do like the look of the PB more than that of the Pico, so what else is out there between 22 and 24mm? Any new suggestions with new information that's come to light?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

Just bought a 22mm Pioneer RTA for the Pico. Still looking for a 24mm RTA for the DNA 40 device and then I can simply use both while driving. That should last me all the way then, and there is always a chance to fill up at the one-stop petrol station where I always stop for coffee anyway.

So now I need suggestions for the 24mm one. The Pioneer looks super easy. Watched like 10 reviews tonight before I made my decision

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (3/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> So, I just checked and realized that the Recurve fits perfectly on my DNA 40 Pandora's Box. That means I have more options that I originally thought. I do like the look of the PB more than that of the Pico, so what else is out there between 22 and 24mm? Any new suggestions with new information that's come to light?


The Pico 22 is a proper beater from the past but if you are looking for something a little more recent, the market has a number of Side by Side mods like the Aspire Mixx, Dovpo College (DNA60), Mechlyfe Paramour to name a few. You might also want to consider the Digiflavor Z1 SBS Kit that should be available in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> The Pico 22 is a proper beater from the past but if you are looking for something a little more recent, the market has a number of Side by Side mods like the Aspire Mixx, Dovpo College (DNA60), Mechlyfe Paramour to name a few. You might also want to consider the Digiflavor Z1 SBS Kit that should be available in a few weeks.



Oh sorry, I meant looking for a 24mm atty for my DNA 40 mod which is 24mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (3/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Oh sorry, I meant looking for a 24mm atty for my DNA 40 mod which is 24mm


The first two that come to mind are the Ether and the Intake MTL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> The first two that come to mind are the Ether and the Intake MTL.



I don't know, I don't like the look of the drip tips. I prefer something smaller and a tad taller for MTL vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

Decided on a Pioneer MTL RTA and Expromizer V4 eventually. Thanks for all the inputs.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Decided on a Pioneer MTL RTA and Expromizer V4 eventually. Thanks for all the inputs.


Both excellent Atties! Pioneer is a bit finicky, but excellent when it works

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

